# Re-epoxy garage floor



## Chris (Jul 24, 2012)

So I epoxied my garage floor about 4 years ago and since I have beat the crap out of it and it is time to redo it. What if anything do I need to do to prep it before I reapply epoxy?


----------



## Cruzin90 (Jul 26, 2012)

Clean it, scuff with 40 grit, then apply a polyaspartic polyurea.  It will last a lot longer than your epoxy.


----------



## Chris (Jul 26, 2012)

Never heard of the stuff?


----------



## Cruzin90 (Jul 26, 2012)

There's do-it-yourself polyaspartics or you can call a professional.  Polyaspartic polyureas (a urethane) are two-part roll-on's just like epoxy.  They are more durable, have better elongation, won't yellow or fade like most epoxies, and have a higher temperature tolerance (no hot tire marks).

As a matter of fact, most commercial epoxy floors have a urethane topcoat for durability.


----------



## Chris (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks Do you work with this stuff or just have some yourself?


----------



## Cruzin90 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm a pro, but there are DIY kits out there.  Here are some pics.












There TONS of color chip sizes and colors.


----------



## Chris (Jul 26, 2012)

Thats pretty cool, Do you know where it is sold to the public?


----------



## havasu (Jul 26, 2012)

Man, I like that stuff. It almost looks like granite!


----------



## StoneC (Aug 22, 2012)

The PAPS is the way to go.  Do it right and it will last forever.  My current garage I put 100% solids epoxy on with urethane topcoat, and it still looks really nice.  Although my next shop will have the PAPS topcoat.


----------

